# Converting A Cornfield To A Hayfield



## bluesky

I just purchased a farm in SW Virginia with a 25 acre field that was in corn for silage. I want change over to hay for horses we board with anything left over sold for cows. We also have a fenced 16 acre separate pasture that the previous owner kept 8 horses on that has been neglected. The corn field has 3 or 4 inch stubs from the fall. I don't know if I should bush hog it, disc it, or just no till drill in the seed. On the 16 acre pasture can I just no till drill it or use a disc first? Since I don't have a disc I'm going to try to contract the job to a neighbor with the equipment if necessary. What would be a fair price to get a turnkey job of fertilizing, disc ,and seeding? I'm not very knowledgeable about this but since I'm going to the trouble and expense, I want to try and do it right. I took soil samples and am waiting for the results. I was going to plant a mix for horses the co-op recommended. I would appreciate any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## Erock813

Before you even step into the field with a piece of equipment,you need to know if theres any pesticide residue left from last year. Talk to the previous person who tilled it. Then take samples of soil from all over the field and try to grow some grass and legume mix in it. (just in case they arent honest) If it grows then your safe to start working the ground.


----------



## bluesky

Thanks for the reply, I will call tomorrow.


----------



## swmnhay

A lot of ways you can seed it.Fert,disc maybe twice to get good seedbed,drill,pack.$50-70 ac ac. Work ground,mix fert & seed and airflow spread,drag lightly and pack.$35-55 ac Faster,easier.Up seeding rate slightly because of poor depth control. NoTill drill,probably need to spray a burndown to kill any weeds first.fertilize,pack.Is the ground rolly,you may want a cover crop to keep down erosion.


----------



## bluesky

The field is pretty level. I was quoted between 18-$60 per acre for seed. $18 for fescue 25#acre, $33acre = 15#fescue and 8#orchard grass, $60 acre for a horse mixture of 30% orchardgrasss, 20% kentucky bluegrass, 20 granddaddy perennial rye, 15%fescue, 5% will ladino clover, 10% derby timothy. I want buy the fertilizer, seed etc. and and pay someone to use their equipment and labor for prep and seeding.
in order to save money would it be possible to just spray and fertilize the field and no till drill leaving the stubble and use the first cutting for cow hay?


----------



## swmnhay

bluesky said:


> The field is pretty level. I was quoted between 18-$60 per acre for seed. $18 for fescue 25#acre, $33acre = 15#fescue and 8#orchard grass, $60 acre for a horse mixture of 30% orchardgrasss, 20% kentucky bluegrass, 20 granddaddy perennial rye, 15%fescue, 5% will ladino clover, 10% derby timothy. I want buy the fertilizer, seed etc. and and pay someone to use their equipment and labor for prep and seeding.
> in order to save money would it be possible to just spray and fertilize the field and no till drill leaving the stubble and use the first cutting for cow hay?


If liquid fert an option you could add Roundup for burndown to save a trip.Liquid costs more than dry tho.So if it was me.Spray & fertilize what ever way is most cost effective.Notill a seed mix to better yr around hay- pasture.Add a cover crop for the cow hay.4-6# Itallion ryegrass or a bushel of oats.I would go with the ryegrass,you should get 2-3 cuttings of hay this yr,and it will help hold weeds back this yr while the perenial grasses get established.I would put atleast 60# of N for the cover crop.Maybe add a little alfalfa or red clover would be an option also.


----------



## CantonHayGuy

I know this isn't the main topic of this thread, but I'd make sure the fescue is endophyte free.


----------



## bluesky

When I purchased this property I bought their 1960 gas international with a bush hog. I'm going to bush hog the stalks and go over it with a small disk and plant it in orchard grass and clover, I'm running out of time.

Thanks for all replies.


----------

